

Show HN: Pokemon Color Palettes - gglover
http://gus-glover.com/pokemon/
This is a little toy that lets you play around with color schemes based on pokemon sprites. It could be a nice source of inspiration but it&#x27;s mostly for fun.
======
blairbeckwith
This is really neat. What generation's sprites did you use? Are they all from
the same generation? I wonder how, if at all, the palettes change over the
years given new sprites coming out.

~~~
gglover
Thanks! I used Black/White's sprites, a few of which were recycled or tweaked
from earlier games.

------
tsumnia
Very cool, although, I was hoping for a 'MissingNo.' palette.

